# Want to play a little poker?



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

No drop-in auto sears?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Raise you a can of Spam.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

I like poker... a lot... But I have no use for shotgun shells..  Ha 

I did see a similar pic with toilet paper rolls 

If the SHTF for realz, I imagine a number of our crew would pass the time playing NLHE with bullets and silver coins. 

Conversion rate:
.22LR = $.25 (values will go up post SHTF)
9mm = $1 (or two?)
5.56 = $2
.50cal = $5
1oz silv = $25 (maybe).

I actually have a few VERY nice poker chip sets, so we'd probably use those still, but settle up in ammo


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Trihonda said:


> I like poker... a lot... But I have no use for shotgun shells..  Ha
> 
> I did see a similar pic with toilet paper rolls
> 
> ...


Silver spot is basically $25 right now.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Silver spot is basically $25 right now.


After things go south, I expect that to rise dramatically.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

inceptor said:


> After things go south, I expect that to rise dramatically.


I do too... But if we're truly in an apocalyptic scenario, who knows what people will be willing to give for a value of silver. Really hard to know without a "spot" price when the grid goes down. But if we get a slow burn and partial economic collapse, I'd imagine Silver will skyrocket before the end...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Trihonda said:


> I do too... But if we're truly in an apocalyptic scenario, who knows what people will be willing to give for a value of silver. Really hard to know without a "spot" price when the grid goes down. But if we get a slow burn and partial economic collapse, I'd imagine Silver will skyrocket before the end...


Selco wrote that during the Bosnia stuff, few were willing trade for gold and silver. The few who did didn't give much for it. After it was over I'm sure they made a killing on it. But, that's to be expected. I have stuff and skills to barter with.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

inceptor said:


> Selco wrote that during the Bosnia stuff, few were willing trade for gold and silver. The few who did didn't give much for it. After it was over I'm sure they made a killing on it. But, that's to be expected. I have stuff and skills to barter with.


That's interesting about Selco. I'll have to read up. I have silver and gold, but only as wealth placeholders, and they're not my primary means of post SHTF currency.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

I actually had a really nice set of poker chips that I figured wasn't getting much use during covid, and they weren't my go to set for poker nites... So... I sold the set for around 7k and used the money for guns/ammo/preps  Figured the preps would be more useful than a really nice set of poker chips if the SHTF


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

That is too rich for my liking, I’m out.😁


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

What's that saying... poker in the rear, liquor in the front 🤣


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Trihonda said:


> I actually had a really nice set of poker chips that I figured wasn't getting much use during covid, and they weren't my go to set for poker nites... So... I sold the set for around 7k and used the money for guns/ammo/preps  Figured the preps would be more useful than a really nice set of poker chips if the SHTF



$7,000 for a set of poker chips??? I have a set of custom made chips that I ordered from the same place that makes them for casinos and I only paid $250 for them. What kind of chips are they that they brought that kind of $? I would have sold them to.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Nick said:


> $7,000 for a set of poker chips??? I have a set of custom made chips that I ordered from the same place that makes them for casinos and I only paid $250 for them. What kind of chips are they that they brought that kind of $? I would have sold them to.


Well, prices have gone up for some chips in recent years. And, not meaning any offense, but if you only paid $250 for custom chips, it's unlikely they're from the same company that makes chips for casinos, unless you purchased them a LONG time ago or got a tremendous bargain. Do you recall the name of them? How long ago was this? How many chips are in your set?

Not to derail this thread, but there's one main company that makes clay casino poker chips, it's Paulson. Many years ago, you could go into their Vegas retail shop and buy a set of their fantasy chips for around $1/chip. These are now worth about $3-4/chip. Mainly because Paulson no longer sells to the public, nor have they readily offered custom options. If you own a set of custom Paulson chips, these are likely worth $5-6/chip now. That's the category in which I found myself in. 

There's a couple companies that make the ceramic poker chips, and some of these companies sell to the public (and to casinos). These used to be had for maybe $.60/chip. But to get custom chips from them now, it's around $1/chip, and they aren't really all that popular in the casinos (compared to Paulson clay chips). 

There's really only one game in the custom clay poker chip market, and that's CPC (Classic Poker Chips), formerly ASM (American Standard Molding). These are clay, and 100% custom, and start at $1/chip, but quickly move into the 3-4/chip price ranges.

OK, my chip education is done. But honestly, if you are interested in your chip values, drop my a PM with more info, or post a picture of the chip.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Trihonda said:


> Well, prices have gone up for some chips in recent years. And, not meaning any offense, but if you only paid $250 for custom chips, it's unlikely they're from the same company that makes chips for casinos, unless you purchased them a LONG time ago or got a tremendous bargain. Do you recall the name of them? How long ago was this? How many chips are in your set?
> 
> Not to derail this thread, but there's one main company that makes clay casino poker chips, it's Paulson. Many years ago, you could go into their Vegas retail shop and buy a set of their fantasy chips for around $1/chip. These are now worth about $3-4/chip. Mainly because Paulson no longer sells to the public, nor have they readily offered custom options. If you own a set of custom Paulson chips, these are likely worth $5-6/chip now. That's the category in which I found myself in.
> 
> ...



I got my set about 15 years ago so I'm sure the price has gone up. My set was a 1,000 piece set of clay 10 gram chips.

You can still get Paulson chips which are definitely at the higher end $ wise. But there are plenty of other companies out there that make chips for casinos for less.

Here's a set of 500 Paulson chips that were made for a casino. 500 chips for $450.









500 Horseshoe Casino Indiana Paulson Set - Apache Poker Chips


These chips are from the Horseshoe Casino in Indiana. They are made by Paulson and are in used condition. This is one of the best poker sets ever.




www.apachepokerchips.com


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Nick said:


> I got my set about 15 years ago so I'm sure the price has gone up. My set was a 1,000 piece set of clay 10 gram chips.
> 
> You can still get Paulson chips which are definitely at the higher end $ wise. But there are plenty of other companies out there that make chips for casinos for less.
> 
> ...


Yup, those horseshoes can be had cheaply (pretty sure I got in on those when they first came out, and still have a sample set somewhere), and they've seen a lot of use (condition greatly factors into price), but when you said custom, it limits the possibilities. At $.25/chip, you got a bargain for custom clay chips. 

I've been re-prioritizing my life of late, and I had no need for a set of really expensive chips that would never get used. I have a number of other chip sets that I'm more likely to use, and TBH, I haven't hosted a poker game in a year... Damn covid. With people paying insane prices for certain chips, I let a nice set go to pay for some solid preps... Too bad I lost most of these preps in a boating accident shortly after buying...


----------



## ClaireChapman (May 28, 2021)

I've seen this pic everywhere Lol Still funny I don't think that if the apocalypse starts, people will buy silver. I think everyone needs a gun that can shoot. And people won't even care about poker anymore, so it's better to play now while you have time. You can't predict when the end of the world will come. People have tried many times and failed, thankfully. Especially since it's a zombie apocalypse, silver bullets won't burn their brains out unless they're zombie vampires. Then there will be no logic at all in how they became zombies.


----------



## jennifer1981 (23 d ago)

Looking from today’s perspective, the pic doesn’t look that funny. I think I’m starting to become a prepper because I’ve already purchased two additional guns, just in case, and a lot of ammo. I don’t know what might happen this winter, but I want to be ready. I’ve also got some canned or dehydrated food to have for the first time in case of a blackout or any other emergency. 
I also gamble much less than I used to. Now I use only nettikasinoita and a couple of other casinos that offer better conditions. I don’t want to lose any money now because I might really need it soon.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

jennifer1981 said:


> Looking from today’s perspective, the pic doesn’t look that funny. I think I’m starting to become a prepper because I’ve already purchased two additional guns, just in case, and a lot of ammo.


Being a prepper is about much more than guns and ammo. And a lot of ammo is merely a matter of perspective. A lot to someone may well be a drop in the bucket for someone else.

With the blizzard warnings right now, could you survive a week or two without being able to leave the house? What about if your electricity went out during that same period?

The lockdown was an eye opener for many. The lack of resources and supplies caused many to panic. Sadly though, the masses went back to normal once things stabilized.


----------

